# California closets question



## DexterII (Jul 14, 2010)

Start with your local lumber yard and big box stores. They are also available online, but I like being able to see what I am buying before paying for it, and I imagine that the cost of shipping particle board would be fairly expensive.


----------



## bobtheblindguy (Dec 21, 2009)

Go to Home Depot or Lowes with shetch and measurements in hand. They have a whole isle if not more dedciated to closet organization. Find out who in that dept has some experience and they will help you determine what materials are needed and give suggestions on building. They get a nice sale and you save a ton of money.


----------



## joeg679 (Nov 15, 2009)

Thanks guys


----------



## niksmom630 (Jan 27, 2011)

you may also want to look into www.*easyclosets.com* As I recall, they were less expensive than California Closets.

you enter your closet dimensions online, and can build the unit with different configurations.

think you can choose to do the assembly yourself, or pay for installation. My husband installed this system in my daughters room--numerous drawers and shelves in our configuration--took a full day to install it.

However, I'm quite pleased the the product. It has held up well (going on 5 years old now) under her wear and tear.


----------



## CeilingTiles (May 22, 2011)

Yea I would definitely search around online for alternatives to California Closets. There are most likely other companies in your area you have not heard of that will do it for a fraction of the cost. Maybe they will even sell you the materials without doing the install.


----------

